# scheda TIM UMTS Model GT 3G+EMEA con kernel 2.6.15.4

## dboogieman

Ciao a tutti ho una Gentoo Linux box con il kernel 2.6.15.4 sto cercando di far funzionare una scheda TIM UMTS Model GT 3G+EMEA Qualcomm 3G CDMA

Ad oggi ho a bordo:

pppconfig, le pcmcia utils poi da #/usr/src/linux make menu config ho settato a il kernel alla sezione Bus option

googlando ho visto che gli utenti caricano inoltre il nozomi_2.1.orig.tar.gz, l'ho caricato anch'io.

Da lsmod carico sia nozomi che yenta socket

da dmesg vedo i moduli attivi sia yenta che nozomi, la scheda inserita nel mio slot pcmcia lampeggia co i suoi led, ma non sembra funzionare.

Qualcuno di noi utilizza tale scheda, per potermi dare qualche dritta e farla funzionare?

Grazie dell'attenzione

Ciao

dboogieman

----------

## hujuice

Non sono sicuro di aver capito bene, ma mi sembra che si tratti di una scheda pcmcia che usa la tecnologia HSDPA (3.6 Mbit/sec dichiarati):

Se è così, uso qualche trappola del genere anche io.

Se le lucine si accendono significa già qualcosa: il tuo kernel vede la scheda e la alimenta. Però forse non ha capito che si tratta di un modem.

A lume di naso potrebbe mancarti questo:

```

Symbol: USB_SERIAL_OPTION [=m]

Prompt: USB driver for GSM and CDMA modems

  Defined at drivers/usb/serial/Kconfig:539

  Depends on: USB_SUPPORT && USB!=n && USB_SERIAL

  Location:

    -> Device Drivers

      -> USB support (USB_SUPPORT [=y])

        -> USB Serial Converter support

          -> USB Serial Converter support (USB_SERIAL [=m])

```

(se non lo trovi controlla quello che c'è scritto sulla riga "Depends on").

Dovresti avere tutto ciò già dal kernel 2.6.15 (mi pare).

Altrimenti sarebbe utile avere a disposizione l'uotput di lspci e magari anche quello di lsmod, per capire di più.

Prova così intanto.

Poi potrebbe esserti utile questa guida per domarla in tutte le sue caratteristiche.

Ciao,

HUjuice

----------

## dboogieman

Ciao hujuice graize della risposta di seguito "posto" gli output di lspci, lsmod, dmesg di seguito:

kali nozomi-2.1.orig # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nozomi                 19600  0

yenta_socket           25484  2

rsrc_nonstatic         12160  1 yenta_socket

come vedi nozomi al parametro Used=0  :Sad: (((( non promette bene

kali nozomi-2.1.orig # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

05:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

05:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)

05:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

05:04.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB-712/4 Cardbus Controller (rev 10)

05:04.1 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Memory Stick Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

05:04.2 Class 0805: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Secure Digital Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

05:04.3 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc: (rev 01)

05:04.4 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc Unknown device 0551 (rev 01)

kali nozomi-2.1.orig # dmesg

8<------------8<-------------------------------8<-------------------------------

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:05:04.0 [1025:007a]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:05:04.0, mfunc 0x89500212, devctl 0x44

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0000, PCI irq 10

Socket status: 30000020

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x8000 - 0x9fff

cs: IO port probe 0x8000-0x9fff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xbc000000 - 0xc3ffffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x8c000000 - 0x93ffffff

cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x3af: excluding 0x370-0x377

cs: IO port probe 0x3e0-0x4ff: excluding 0x3f0-0x3f7 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x820-0x8ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcf7: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0

Initializing Nozomi driver 2.1 (build date: Dec  7 2007 18:56:25)

a colpo d'occhio come digito #insmod /usr/src/linux-2.6.15.4/include/config/yenta/

la scheda TIM pcmcia inzia a blinkare rosso con entrambi i led, a me pare che nozomi non mi facci il driver di tale periferica a dovere  :Sad: (((

Se hai qualche dritta e ben accetta  :Smile: 

Grazie dell'attenzione

Ciao

dboogieman

----------

## hujuice

Si ma forse dovevo essere più chiaro.

Credo che i driver "option" (che sono disponibili nel kernel, quelli che ho indicato sopra) rendano superati i moduli nozomi.

Quindi dovresti (almeno provare a) gestire tutto con la configurazione del tuo kernel.

Però manca un passaggio. nozomi o option che siano, devi avere un modulo che si chiama usbserial.

(Mentre "used 0" significa che non ci sono altri moduli che usano nozomi, non è importante.)

Quello che hai postato mi fa supporre che sia come dico. Il trenino di funzionamenti dovrebbe essere:

* gestione pcmcia (moduli pcmcia_core e rsrc_nonstatic);

* allacciamento della pcmcia al bus usb (modulo yenta);

* gestione della periferica usb come periferica seriale (modulo usbserial);

* gestione della periferica seriale come modem (modulo option);

Non sono sicuro della esatta esattezza  :Rolling Eyes:   di quello che ho detto (correggetemi, se è il caso!) ma certamente la mia scheda funziona con il coinvolgimento di questi moduli.

Invece nel tuo caso hai attivo il modulo yenta e il nozomi, ma non usbserial. In altre parole nozomi è a posto, ma non trova il modem anche se è attaccato e alimentato.

Visto che yenta già lo hai, verifica prima di tutto di avere usbserial:

```

Symbol: USB_SERIAL [=m]

Prompt: USB Serial Converter support

  Defined at drivers/usb/serial/Kconfig:8

  Depends on: USB_SUPPORT && USB

  Location:

    -> Device Drivers

      -> USB support (USB_SUPPORT [=y])

         -> USB Serial Converter support

```

perché senza questo non credo possa funzionare. Poi prova i nozomi o gli option che ti ho suggerito sopra.

Se non funziona posta l'output di:

```
ls -l /dev/ttyUSB*
```

e anche quello di:

```

lsmod | grep usb

lsmod | grep yenta

lsmod | grep nozomi

lsmod | grep option

```

e se ti funziona anche quello di:

```

zgrep -i usb_serial /proc/config.gz

zgrep -i option /proc/config.gz

```

Vedrai che la mettiamo al lavoro.

Ciao,

HUjuice

----------

## dboogieman

Ciao HUjuice 

ti ringrazio ancora delle dritte  :Smile:  sto seguendo le tue dritte ma ad oggi ancora non riesco a farla funzionare, ti posto gli output dei comandi che mi hai indicato:

kali nozomi-2.1.orig # lsusb --verbose

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Single TT

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000

  idProduct          0x0000

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.15.4 ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 EHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.7

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xc0

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength              11

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             8

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

    TT think time 8 FS bits

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00 0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0x00  0x00

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

   Port 5: 0000.0100 power

   Port 6: 0000.0100 power

   Port 7: 0000.0100 power

   Port 8: 0000.0100 power

----8<----------8<-----------------8<-------------------

kali nozomi-2.1.orig # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

usbserial              28136  0

yenta_socket           25484  2

rsrc_nonstatic         12160  1 yenta_socket

nozomi                 19600  0

----8<-----------8<----------------8<---------------------

Una domanda cos'e' i modulo option che mi indichi come:

* gestione della periferica seriale come modem (modulo option)

non lo consoco  :Sad: 

Se posso fornirti ancora qualcosa per farti capire meglio, chiedimi pure  :Smile: 

Grazie dell'aiuto  :Wink: 

Ciao

dboogieman

----------

## hujuice

OK: hai anche usbserial.

A questo punto il mio dubbio è tra i nozomi e gli option.

Ma ho un altro dubbio: sei in grado di gestire la configurazione (e compilazione) del tuo kernel?

E ho anche un altro dubbio. Quando dici che «non funziona» cosa intendi? Come hai provato? Che messaggi di errore hai ottenuto?

HUjuice

----------

## dboogieman

Si ricompliare il kernel con make menuconfig l'ho fatto diverse volte  :Smile:  mentre le prove di connessione le ho fatte con pppconfig ed i relativi settaggi contenuti al path #/etc/ppp/peers  :Smile: 

Quando provo la chiamata con pon in output non ho nessun errore, all'atto pratico non sono collegato e non pingo nessun URL noto, per esempio sourcefoge.net  :Sad: 

Se hai qualche idea seguo le tue dirtte, io sto googlando per trovare info ma nulla  :Sad: 

Ciao

dboogieman

----------

## hujuice

Ho alcuni suggerimenti, tutti relativi a qualche prova da fare.

1)

Prova altri strumenti di connessione, ad esempio kppp se usi KDE o lo strumento analogo di GNOME o degli altri DM.

2)

Magari è un problema di DNS: prova a fare ping su un indirizzo IP. Ad esempio, invece si sourceforge.org prova a fare

```
ping 66.35.250.203
```

3)

Abilita i log di ppp per vedere che succede.

Dovresti avere un file relativo al tuo gestore (io ad esempio ho /etc/ppp/peers/VODAFONE). Lì inserisci queste due righe:

```

debug

logfile /var/log/pppd.log

```

Può darsi che la tua scheda funzioni e che sia un problema di connessione...

Ciao,

HUjuice

----------

